# sway bars??



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

next on the se-r list is sway bars. any reccomendations for the b13????


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I was going to get Susp. Tech. until I decided to go w/ brakes instead. I've heard damn good things about Suspension Techniques and I've heard the Progress Tech. adjustable sway is even better. The Susp. Tech. won't run you but around 225 Front and Rear new. Trying to think of others, but can't right yet. Later.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

I run the Progress bar on my 91 at the full still setting, and stock front bar. So far I,m happy with it but I have yet to autocross with it on the car. There are also some different opinions on spring weights and swaybars. I run 400lb front and 325lb rears. The car handles most of my local on and offramps comfortably at around 90mph but untill I auto cross thats all I can say. Check with me after this weekend and I,ll Know more. Good luck.


----------



## Andy92RubyClassic (Oct 22, 2002)

I have a ST front bar and Progress rear at the middle setting.. I heard the middle setting is = a rear ST bar.. It feels very well balanced with oversteer induced only by trying.. Perfect.. i'm on stock suspension btw... If you go Progress make sure they send you the CORRECT L bracket..


also, i think sway bars are an under rated mod... I hated all the nasty body roll i got before them.. Now the car feels so much better when i'm pushing in turns.. I shouldn't say pushing, long gone are those days of the front end pushing and the lean.. No more corning on door handles..


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Does the Suspesion Techniques sway bar have better ground clearance than the stock one?

I can't make it in a Car Wash or on some hoists, Because the Sway bar hits. BTW the car is lower 1.5" on S/T springs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Popeye said:


> *I run the Progress bar on my 91 at the full still setting, and stock front bar. So far I,m happy with it but I have yet to autocross with it on the car. There are also some different opinions on spring weights and swaybars. I run 400lb front and 325lb rears. The car handles most of my local on and offramps comfortably at around 90mph but untill I auto cross thats all I can say. Check with me after this weekend and I,ll Know more. Good luck. *


definatly let me know about the autocross, thats what im going to be doing alot of in the spring and the sway bars are def. essential


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Sway bars are NOT essential for autocross.

*Seat time*, now that's essential. Run Stock class until you can consistently place in the top three before fixing what isn't broken.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i have both front and rear ST sway bars and the fronts mount under the contol arm insted of over like stock. i gave up long ago on going though automated carwashs with this setup. i also have ST springs.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

bahearn is right on about seat time. My sugestion to you is, try to deside what you want to get out of the car in the long run. If you want to be competitive with the car, look at what class it fits into before you start spending money. You can spend a lot of money in any class you run, if you are serious about competing nationaly. If you just autocross for fun than build your car however you want it. Ok I'll shutup now. What ever you do, have fun at it!

I'll post on the autocross page after this weekend. 
Later!


----------



## Andy92RubyClassic (Oct 22, 2002)

ah yes the obligatory seat time lecture from our more autocross experienced veterans.. 

here's the deal. sway bars are cheap and easy to install.. they'll make your car corner flat, with more contact patch.. with stock springs they do wonders.. don't hesitate to do them, stock se-r's are sloppy and lean in corners like buicks.. IMHO.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

when i raced in auto-x a few years ago i was in Dstock which didn't allow a rear swaybar, you could put in a front one but that is just compounding an already bad understeer problem. i just went with a roll cage and it solved some of the "flexi-flyer" issuses. but understand that is just what i did and by the end of the season i was as fast as everybody else in my class but that had as much to do with practice as equipment. you can have the best car in the world but if you cant drive it worth a shit, then it does you no good.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Andy, do you, or have you ever, autocrossed?


----------



## Andy92RubyClassic (Oct 22, 2002)

Yes i have, thanks for asking.. When driving to and from work there's this ramp where i like my car to be flat when i'm merging.. I do that drive every single day compared to the few times i actually GET to autocross..


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

cranium said:


> *i have both front and rear ST sway bars and the fronts mount under the contol arm insted of over like stock. i gave up long ago on going though automated carwashs with this setup. i also have ST springs. *


I have a hard time getting the hoist arms under the car because they hit the sway bar...Does the sway bar help the ride?

Also, 

Do you have any pics on what the front sway bar looks like? 
I don't wanna to buy it if it doesn't clear the ground better than the stock sway bar.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i will get some pic tonight or this weekend and they don't clear better than stock. they don't help up and down ride only side to side transitions.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

the se-r sway bar needs the passenger side bracket off of the donor car or it will hit the control arm....but it does make a marked improvement over the stock tooth pick sized sway bar and it bolts right in ..you can get es sway bar endlinks and bushing for a cheap upgrade...for those that dont have the money to shell out for the ST bar......


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yes indeed the se-r sway bars with the ES bushing kit made a big improvement in my xe's handling. It's the way to go if you dont wanna drop $250 on ST bars...


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Installing ST bars made a bigger improvement in handling than either the ES master bushing kit or springs/struts. They "change" the ride somewhat, but the improved handling is fantabulous.

www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraswaybars.html

Greg


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i mentioned that i would get a pic of the front ST swaybar that i have and here it is. notice the bar goes under the control arm.


----------



## Andy92RubyClassic (Oct 22, 2002)

Skinny G said:


> *Installing ST bars made a bigger improvement in handling than either the ES master bushing kit or springs/struts. They "change" the ride somewhat, but the improved handling is fantabulous.
> 
> www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraswaybars.html
> 
> Greg *



Greg, that site is great for info.. nice to see that someone else is a big fan of the bars..


----------

